# Mosquitoes



## reener (Oct 2, 2005)

I appreciate it's a bit off season to introduce what for many Motorhomers is the dreaded subject of dealing with mosquitoes. Even in the midst of winter, the thought of future summer / autumn evenings and nights being bitten by the 'last invisible' mosquito remaining in the MH makes me shake with fear.
We have spent many hours and nights awake, chasing the last mosquito and certain we've killed them all, only to wake bitten all over by the critters. We close all windows at night, but they just keep combing in. 
Blood stained ceilings, windows and walls is not a pretty sight especially when you know its your own blood after a night of chasing mosguitoes.
Would appreciate hearing members' experiences of coping with what for us is the only downside of motorhoming in practically all locations on mainland Europe.
How do you make your MH 'mosquito proof'
Thanks - Reener


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I agree it is a pretty depressing noise to hear a lone mossie dive bomb you when all tucked up in bed 

We've found those low wattage heating pad tablets seem to work pretty well once the van is shut up for the night.

If the mossies are bad we are pretty strict about not leaving a light on in the evening with the windows or door open.

This is more fun:
http://www.theexecutioner.co.uk/flash/index.html

And use the strength of DEET you are comfortable with when out and about.

Dave


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

We are seriously thinking of hanging a full length mozzie net ftom the Heki rooflight. We will use the Deet repellents, cover ALL the means of ingress with a nylon cover (tights) but the net is the final means of defence. 8O


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

If the mosquitoes are bad we move sites or locations. We will never visit the Camargue again. My wife hates them.


----------



## BIGLAD (Oct 8, 2007)

Were alive and well in Carchuna on Monday,three bites on back to prove.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Agree about them being a real pain, anti-malaria tablets useless - can't flick them accurately enough to get the mossies!

Seriously though, we close all windows and vents then use electric mossiekiller giving off chemical for 2 hours. Then open windows and vents with mossie netting across to prevent entry.

Jungle formula applied to bare skin repels outside, keep sking covered with loose clothing but ebe then some willbite outside. Camargue was grim but Kenya grimmer still - mossie netting essential there.

But Scotland can be bad and in Canada - there they are the size of Spitfires and patrol by the squadron!

Not sure there is an easy or totally effective answer - some people attract them others don't, rumour about eating Marmite has been disproved (shame but I still like it and eat loads!).

*FOOTNOTE* applied after re-reading. We do *NOT* stay in the van for the time the chemicals are heating up, like many others we do not trust the chemicals and would not advise sitting in a sealed box of fairly small volume with chemicals being given out

That time can be usefully used going for some liquid refreshment somewhere on foot!

Sorry about confusion, fingers obviously not keeping up with brain (and I thought the brain had gone South to around the waist!)


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

The easiest way to prevent mosquitoes biting you is to take me along on your holidays. I'm indispensable at BBQs etc as they always go for me first.

We take the advice given above about moving on if they are a pain. That said we have lived in various parts of Africa for much of our lives and I'm still here to tell the tale.

I'm a little unhappy with the advice given above to burn mosquito pads inside a closed up van. The chemicals they give out are pretty potent and I would not want to breathe them in in such a concentration.

Fit the best mosquito nets on doors and windows and close them well before dusk. Make a double cover for the door ( cotton netting curtain and the mesh door) so that you minimise the chances of letting them in the door as you use it.There are various chemicals that you can spray onto the fibre of the netting. 

Don't sit outside without covering arms, legs and feet. It is not difficult to make a netting cover for the 3 sides of the awning so you are in a protected area. We don't find citronella candles a lot of use but still burn a couple of mosquito coils. Try to shower- plain water, no smellies- before you settle down for the evening and sit in minimal lighting if you are outside.

A few years ago in Montana we went to a National Park lecture after dark and I covered myself in industrial strength DEET and was the only person there not to get bitten. The US customs would not let me bring it back on the plane and I have not found any so strong since but the Boots version does work- for me. I always wash it off when I am out of the " danger-zone" however.

Mosquitoes tend to rest high up in dark corners and I always go round the van and kill any I see before we go to sleep. Don't pitch the van near stagnant water - or anything that might contain enough for them to breed in.

Buy an Aspivenin kit and use it for every bite. It does stop them itching.

I have to say, we've not been to Scotland in the danger season as I reckon I'd be eaten alive and would hate it.

G


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Fear not, G:
http://www.towsure.com/product/2302-Mosquito-Go_Duo_(Continental_Europe)

"The very latest mosquito protection, a dual voltage double function machine using liquid or standard tablets. Pleasant harmless vapour kills mosquitos and other flying insects."

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> "The very latest mosquito protection, a dual voltage double function machine using liquid or standard tablets. Pleasant harmless vapour kills mosquitos and other flying insects."
> Dave


Dave...have you got one handy ? Could you tell me what the contents are ? The blurb on various websites looks promising- HSE approved and all that.

We used the pad -on- hotplate type ones in a villa we rented one year in Italy. Even with the windows ( netted !) open all night I woke up with awful headaches and I've always been a bit leary of them since then. These sound a lot safer.

G


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

G,

I don't have that model, just that genre. The active ingredient is Prallethrin (pyrethroid). You have probably found this or similar:

Dave

European liquid vapour mosquito killer 
Dual function, able to use standard mat tablets 
HSE approved harmless vapour effective on mosquitoes 
dual voltage (110v - 240v 7 watts) 
1 bottle provides approx. 37 days protection 
Composition = plastic / electrical

Precautions:

Keep away from children and animals
Indoor use only

One unit treats 30 cubic meters, and lasts 12 hours.
Approved under the control of pesticides regulations 1986 for use as directed (HSE No.7590)

Contains prallethrin 1.3% w/w


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

When we are ready to retire for the night we give a good spray of fly and wasp killer and then close up while we go for our last loo visit and by the time we get back the fumes have died down along with any mozzies.
Worked in Spain in October anyway.
All these pills and sprays you can buy just seem to attract them and I have not found anything that relieves that infernal itch that seems to get worse when you get into bed.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

DABurleigh said:


> We've found those low wattage heating pad tablets seem to work pretty well once the van is shut up for the night.
> 
> If the mossies are bad we are pretty strict about not leaving a light on in the evening with the windows or door open.


We have a vast supply of these left over from our days in the mid east and they do a good job. Of course, we could confuse the smell of one of these with a gas attack from thieves as this happens at least as much as the mossie attacks............ :wink:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Contains prallethrin 1.3% w/w


Thanks Dave...see:

HERE

I think I'm reserving judgement on them at the moment !

Melly: Have you tried an Aspivenin kit ? They work very well indeed- even if used some time after the bite.

http://www.flairpath.com/

G


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi

We have one of those Raid plug in thingys. We used it during the latter part of the summer and found it to be pretty good. The re-fills last about 10 days. Before we had this, we used an insectecutor...rubbish, not all mosis are light sensitive. We changed our door insect screen for the cats tail type that the Dutch use. Found them to be pretty good.

We would always spray the garage area, and throughout the motorhome, then go outside for a while until it settled down. We found that Raid spray was the best

In Tuscany we were getting bitten during the day in strong sunlight, not much you can do about that, apart from use Avons Skin-So-soft.

We stayed at 2 sites in Italy where they sprayed the whole camp at night. We were told to keep the windows and vents shut and not to leave anything outside...that was scary :roll: :roll: 

Doug


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Mosquito's*

Hi to all

Have been going to the south of France, and into Spain for 10 years and never had a mosquito bite yet........

1. I use a small lantern with a citronella candle in the MH up till bed time,

2. For 1 week prior to start of holiday, I drink 1 glass of TONIC water every day, and when on holiday, drink 2 glasses every day, there is quinine in Tonic water and the mosquito's don't like the smell, also cut down on your sugar intake,

Good luck and have fun,

PS :- In 2000 there was 4 of us sitting outside, 2 others came and joined us, they had to leave us and go into the MH due to the number mosquito bites, us 4 had no bites, we had been drinking Tonic water for 2 weeks.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We got one of these last year and used it for a few nights when we where by waterside in France. Burnt citronella candle in awning at same time and had no bites at all, they usually love me!!!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/FLY-SCREEN-FO...1QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247

Not sure who it was but someone pointed us to it on here.

Mandy


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

> Buy an Aspivenin kit and use it for every bite. It does stop them itching.


Hi Grizzly,

Can't see a price anywhere on their website. What does it cost please?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

colonel said:


> Can't see a price anywhere on their website. What does it cost please?


The Boots price is £16.63. I don't think we paid this much from Flairpath - though it was not cheap and it was several years ago. It is worth it however and they last forever. They're also useful for snakebite, scorpion and any other type of bite.

Boots Aspivenin

G


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

I use a plug in mossie repellent in the house. Plug it in a sit watching the evil little critters drop from the air ... :twisted:

http://www.boots.com/webapp/wcs/sto...18&callingViewName=&langId=-1&catalogId=11051

When I get bit my skin swells up to Ayres Rock proportions and itches like hell. A couple of bites and I start feeling sick. This has encouraged me to become a proficient beastie killer .. absolutely no remorse.

I don't like ants either but as I have never been bitten by one I can't bring myself to commit murder, I just try and shoo em along abit ... must be quite amusing watching me from the outside of the house!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Heaven help any men that annoy then, Leigh! Bet you climb into your razor wheeled chariot with that revengeful look in your eyes 

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Heaven help any men that annoy then, Leigh! Bet you climb into your razor wheeled chariot with that revengeful look in your eyes 

Dave


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

*mosquitoes repellant*

I poison bad after bites traces up to the nearest gland like red streaks from bite area to gland in approx. 2 hrs.,take anti -histamine( spelt ? ) to keep the little so and so's off me now i get 100% Deed from Millets the camping shop,never been bit since.


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: mosquitoes repellant*



tony50 said:


> now i get 100% Deed from Millets the camping shop...


Any more details?

And Grizzly, presumably Boots Aspivenin can't do much, if anything for a bite only discovered at 7am having been delivered at 11pm?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: mosquitoes repellant*



Smilo said:


> And Grizzly, presumably Boots Aspivenin can't do much, if anything for a bite only discovered at 7am having been delivered at 11pm?


Surprisingly enough it does help, even well after the event. I don't think it will do a lot for something that gets into the system to the extent that tony50 mentions above but it does reduce itching.

G


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

we have one of these
you need to click other products and then click HERE
chapter


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

*mosquitos repellant*

Sorry my Millets mosquito repellent was spelt Deed ,should have been DEET 100%


----------

